# Could "Enable Message Signaled Interrupts" crash my computer when watching YouTube?



## pntn (Jul 17, 2020)

I don't remember when I started selecting this option when I was installing my nVidia drivers with NVCleanstall, but all I know since April I've been having complete PC freezes, crashes, mouse cursor artifacting, screens blacking out, more about it here: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/gzu36e
 - this is my thread.

I RMA'd my GPU and apparently they haven't found any faults, I've also been crash free since I took the GPU out - so no nVidia drivers were in use. That points to either: nVidia drivers, PSU, or the motherboard. Motherboard is brand new and PSU shows no faults. All the tests have been performed, I've exhausted every single one of them and all of them passed. I'm not really sold on it being a hardware issue now, so I'm turning up for help here.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 17, 2020)

MSI are a pretty standard feature, but some boards bioses do bork them.  It's rare but it does happen.  It was way more common in the nforce era.  Tbf I have yet to see a board in the last 3 years or so do it.

I'd say the only way to be sure is scientific method:  test it.  But if I had to guess I'd bet on hardware first.


----------



## XL-R8R (Jul 17, 2020)

SSD or PSU issue?   Just about the only things left tha havent been worked over/through already.


----------



## pntn (Jul 17, 2020)

I am not completely sold on SSD or PSU problems, I've been crash free since I took the GPU out, so that's either I'm shit out of luck to have my 12V rail crash every now and then only when I watch YouTube - my gaming experience is unaffected. Same goes for SSD, it's been completely painless experience using this PC without the GPU, it doesn't crash anymore.


----------



## XL-R8R (Jul 17, 2020)

pntn said:


> I am not completely sold on SSD or PSU problems, I've been crash free since I took the GPU out, so that's either I'm shit out of luck to have my 12V rail crash every now and then only when I watch YouTube - my gaming experience is unaffected. Same goes for SSD, it's been completely painless experience using this PC without the GPU, it doesn't crash anymore.


Then you have solved your own issue and the thread is - seemingly - a bit redundant lol 


Replace the GPU (send it back/sell it/try and RMA it again)with something else and be on your way to trouble-free times.


----------



## pntn (Jul 17, 2020)

I am not sold on it being the GPU either, like I said the only thing wrong with it is that I'm getting nvlddmkm errors and my PC freezes and doesn't ever recover until I hard restart it, that's why I asked if the MSI option might be contributing to my problem.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2020)

pntn said:


> Could "Enable Message Signaled Interrupts" crash my computer when watching YouTube?


Short answer: No.


pntn said:


> I don't remember when I started selecting this option when I was installing my nVidia drivers with NVCleanstall, but all I know since April I've been having complete PC freezes, crashes, mouse cursor artifacting, screens blacking out, more about it here:  nvlddmkm, LiveEventKernel 144, 141 - please help me, I'm this close to banging my head on the wall from techsupport  - this is my thread.
> 
> I RMA'd my GPU and apparently they haven't found any faults, I've also been crash free since I took the GPU out - so no nVidia drivers were in use. That points to either: nVidia drivers, PSU, or the motherboard. Motherboard is brand new and PSU shows no faults. All the tests have been performed, I've exhausted every single one of them and all of them passed. I'm not really sold on it being a hardware issue now, so I'm turning up for help here.


Long answer: You are more likely having a hardware problem, but you can test that. Have you installed Windows fresh? Have tested your hard drive/SSD for faults? Have you tested your RAM one stick at a time?


----------



## pntn (Jul 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Short answer: No.
> 
> Long answer: You are more likely having a hardware problem, but you can test that. Have you installed Windows fresh? Have tested your hard drive/SSD for faults? Have you tested your RAM one stick at a time?



I have installed Windows fresh numerous times, always latest drivers and BIOS, it's all in the thread. I did, drives appear to be healthy, I tested both sticks of RAM with memtest overnight for 12 passes and came out 0 errors. I am crash free since I took the GPU out and the only thing I was doing for the past 5 weeks were Youtube, Twitch streams and general browsing - the enviroment of crashes I had.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2020)

pntn said:


> I have installed Windows fresh numerous times, always latest drivers and BIOS, it's all in the thread. I did, drives appear to be healthy, I tested both sticks of RAM with memtest overnight for 12 passes and came out 0 errors.


Sorry about that, I generally avoid reddit.


pntn said:


> I am crash free since I took the GPU out and the only thing I was doing for the past 5 weeks were Youtube, Twitch streams and general browsing - the enviroment of crashes I had.


So you're using the IGP or is it a different GPU you're now using? Have you taken a flash-light and looked into the socket for debris that might be trapped inside?


----------



## pntn (Jul 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Sorry about that, I generally avoid reddit.
> 
> So you're using the IGP or is it a different GPU you're now using? Have you taken a flash-light and looked into the socket for debris that might be trapped inside?



Yup, I'm using iGPU as of now. I haven't actually looked inside the PCI slot, but I reseated the GPU few times. My motherboard is the most recent component in my system and this was cleaned thoroughly during my troubleshooting. I keep it as clean as it can be, I don't think there's any gunk in the slot too but I'll check that out.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2020)

pntn said:


> I keep it as clean as it can be, I don't think there's any gunk in the slot too but I'll check that out.


There might also be a bent pin in the slot, which could be the culprit for your issues.


----------



## pntn (Jul 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> There might also be a bent pin in the slot, which could be the culprit for your issues.



No obvious bent pins or anything unusual in the slot. The circumstances of the crash happening (OCCT tests performing well, memtest is all great, been crash free since RMAing GPU, gaming experience unaffected even, no games were crashing, all were running well and the crash happening randomly once per 4 days or three times in one day *only* when I'm doing something on Chrome) suggest that there's something in the GPU department. But after 5 weeks of exhausting communication between store/distribution/end service center and all of them saying they haven't found any faults in my card, I'm thinking it might be something with the drivers. Everytime I reformatted and installed GPU drivers, I used NVCleanstall - and everytime I might have been checking the MSI box. I don't really see any other possible solution, it doesn't look like a hardware issue at all and I was very reluctant to RMA GPU but figured ah, fuck it, worst case scenario I'll just figure out if that's the rest of the hardware going bork or it's the GPU. Turns out neither, no crashes anymore?

I'll be coming back from vacation in a week to pick the card up, I'll hook it in and DDU the shit out of my driver, install it again with NVCleanstall, but no expert tweaks this time. I was never using this option until it got added and when it did, suddenly problems appear. I don't want to pinpoint this on that, but from my understanding how these slots operate, MSI is already "activated" no matter what I do and I shouldn't be enabling it as end user. So I'm just gonna do exactly that and give myself a week to test. It usually crashed at least once within a week at some point, so we're gonna see.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 18, 2020)

pntn said:


> I'll be coming back from vacation in a week to pick the card up, I'll hook it in and DDU the shit out of my driver, install it again with NVCleanstall, but no expert tweaks this time. I was never using this option until it got added and when it did, suddenly problems appear.


Definitely try that and feedback here. Maybe it's not activated by default for a reason


----------



## pntn (Jul 28, 2020)

Came back, got my card back, installed it, DDU'd the Nvidia driver and installed it again with NVCleanstall, without the MSI or any other expert tweaks. Let's see where that leads, will report in case of a crash or will report after a week and then week after to let y'all know I'm crash free, hopefully the latter.


----------



## Thelegendhimself (Jul 28, 2020)

Maybe, I have an answer to that. When you use NVClean and pick MSI, it pick +1 IRQ, not a sequencial number in your table. MSI utility by mbk1969 (Guru3D Author) right now has a release: 2020-03-16, and his sequetial application of IRQ in MSI-mode is Correct. If you have a 9900, etc. Maybe your settings are bad selections, because you want Brute Force above right selections ... Its not your Fault ... Is INTEL fault and their mitigations. When you have Nvidia you want good perfomance, less latency so you take from r/Allbenchmarks their recommendation when they use CapframeX, right now 442.59. This will take you to another thing, your problem "Nvlddmkm" some people can fix it with Perform scaling on GPU + No scaling, without Overclock your GPU and without ShaderCache. And you will need a driver for your Monitor from your EDID, use Custom Resolution Utility to do it. Let me tell you why your system fails, because it uses Windows and we have lot of settings to change because default ones are bad, try Pop! OS few days and you will see a difference, without change a single setting. And in NVIDIA, Always put PhysyX to GPU and Content type reported to display to Desktop Programs. Good luck !


----------



## pntn (Aug 1, 2020)

No obvious crash that happened previously, but after 4 days I was greeted by a BSOD saying driver power state failure on boot. I turned on my PC, went to the kitchen and came back to this, it was at 100% but wouldn't ever move so I restarted the PC. Reliability Monitor says Live Kernel Event 1a1 and BlueScreen 9f, I unfortunately don't have any crash dumps, they weren't created. I have Fast Boot enabled and always had.

Not sure if that's related to my problem, it's likely is since most of the threads mention similar error to mine.


----------



## pntn (Aug 3, 2020)

I have reformatted my PC, this BSOD happened again on boot, so I figured out there's some leftovers from drivers or whatever. It runs beautifully now, I'm yet to encounter a crash I used to have before and frankly, the only thing I've done differently was NVCleaninstall installing drivers without expert tweaks, so I'm pinning this one on some incompatibility with my system/chipset? vs. MSI mode for the time being. Will report if I crash on twitch/youtube, but fingers crossed this is done and dusted already.

I called it too soon I guess, I just crashed when watching a Twitch VOD. No BSOD, complete freeze, rebooted by itself.


----------



## pntn (Dec 1, 2020)

Well, that was a hardware issue most likely. Figured I'd report what I did because I haven't crashed for a way longer period of time than usual, my event viewer is also free of any nvlddmkm errors. 

I'm using two 144Hz LG 24GL600F-B monitors, hooked up to DP. One cable I bought separately, one is some Samsung DP. It was that DisplayPort cable that I bought separately or a specific port of my GPU or the DP port in the monitor. I switched to HDMI for testing on my primary monitor and haven't switched back yet, I'm crash free at the moment. I also updated Windows to 2009 version and disabled Chrome settings synchronisation. Seeing as I also crashed on Chromium based Edge that was completely stock and that this crash happened on many Windows versions, I think it's safe to say I'm on the right track. There was one dude complaining about the same cable that I have that it has an active 20th pin. Not sure how much pseudoscience is there to that statement and how it exactly affected me, but switching to HDMI worked. 

I'm planning to use another Samsung DP cable with my main monitor to confirm my suspicions. Will report back if I won't forget.


----------

